# New fully planted 29 Gallon



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well here is my shot at nothing. Ive been talking to therizman alot, really helped me get going. Bigtime help and even the plants I bought off him, all in immaculate condition. I got about 24 blyxa japonica, 14 aubertii, and 1 amazon sword in there. One aubertii being right about 17 inches. Really beautiful plant. Im getting micro swords tommorow, for the uncovered area. I got right around 3.2wpg with 2 dirt cheap co2 systems, hopefully they hold me over. A small rhom will soon go into what I hope to be a wonderland for him. Anyways, thanks again to therizman and here it is!









View attachment 124310


View attachment 124311


View attachment 124312


View attachment 124313


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to have helped you man... enjoy and remember to give it some time to grow in a bit and youll love the results! My blyxa is growing like a weed... I cant get rid of it fast enough to keep the look I want in my tank.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sweet tank


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Tank looks great. I love Blyxa's. But therizman is so right.. they will grow so much, that it is almost a huge pain to keep thinning.. lol


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Tank looks great. I love Blyxa's. But therizman is so right.. they will grow so much, that it is almost a huge pain to keep thinning.. lol


Yea.. but it keeps my LFS in the blyxa business... cheap blyxa at that


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Yea.. but it keeps my LFS in the blyxa business... cheap blyxa at that


Great for them, they are not really popular in lfs'

BTW, if you ever have any extra B aubertii, can you let me know?


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> > Yea.. but it keeps my LFS in the blyxa business... cheap blyxa at that
> 
> 
> Great for them, they are not really popular in lfs'
> ...


Will do Dippy!


----------



## Linford (Oct 26, 2006)

There is something about an 'all natural' tank look which i love. This one looks fantastic, keep up the good work, very well done!


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys!I just need a background, and having trouble on deciding a foreground plant to cover up the front.. Any suggestions?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!I just need a background, and having trouble on deciding a foreground plant to cover up the front.. Any suggestions?


How about Marsilia minuta? It is a lower light foreground plant


----------



## TFMBIGDOG99 (Mar 19, 2006)

Well I got 3.2wpg on there, but it is a really nice plant. Got some Dippy?


----------



## ruger345 (Jul 8, 2006)

Nice looking tank. Post some updated pics.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

TFMBIGDOG99 said:


> Well I got 3.2wpg on there, but it is a really nice plant. Got some Dippy?


no I don't sorry. You have lotsa light.. any foreground plant will work for ya


----------

